# Treffpunkt zum Biken in und um Blieskastel



## malben (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nun schon über mehrere Kommentare in anderen Threads gestoplert bin bzgl. gemeinsame Touren in / um Blieskastel, wo auch sehr viele Bikerkollegen alleine unterwegs sind, dachte ich mir ich eröffne dazu mal nen Thread.

Also, wer will und möchte, kann sich hier zum Biken verabreden. Es ist keine feste Gruppe die sich am Tag "X" um Uhrzeit "Y" am Platz "Z" trifft um zu Biken. Dies sollte sich hier Individuell entwickeln.
Wenn dadurch weitere und tiefere Freundschaften oder sogar Gruppen (mit fixem Termin?!) entstehen ist das auch gut. Dienst ja schließlich der Allgemeinheit.

Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 35 Jahre, komme aus Blieskastel-Mitte und bin meist zw. Lautzkirchen, N'würzbach, Kirkel und auch mal in Homburg unterwegs.
Leider auch recht oft allein... würde mich über den ein oder anderen Mitbiker freuen. Von gemütlichen Touren bis zu ein paar schönen Trailfahrten mach ich einiges mit.
Mein fahrbarer Untersatz ist ein RADON SLIDE 150 an dem ich bis auf Dämpfer, Schaltgruppe und Rahmen schon so ziemlich alles umgebaut hab.

Also Jung & Mädels, haut in die Tasten... würde mich freuen wenn's klappt.


----------



## malben (29. Dezember 2014)

hab morgen, 30.12.2014 gegen Mittag vor ne kleine Tour zu fahren. Mitbiker sind willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich komme auch aus Blieskastel. Würde mich als Tourenfahrer bezeichnen, versuche aber immer möglichst viele Trails einzubauen. Bei offiziellen Radveranstaltungen zähle ich ab März zu den Senioren 3 .
Morgen hätte ich Zeit und wäre dabei.
Gruß Peter


----------



## malben (29. Dezember 2014)

Treffpunkt 11:15 Uhr hinter der FFw gegenüber Lidl. Wer will darf natürlich mit.


----------



## Peter Lang (30. Dezember 2014)

War vielleicht etwas kurzfristig anberaumt und von der Jahreszeit ungünstig, aber mir hat die Tour heute genial gefallen.


----------



## malben (30. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt. Ohne Stress und Hektik 24 Km mit ca. 500 Hm in 2:10 Std.
Wird definitiv wiederholt.


----------



## leddi95 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
komme auch aus Blickweiler, bin 19 und fahre ein Univega Ram Am5.
Zurzeit sind wir momentan eine Gruppe von 2-4 Leuten(19,20,40,44).
Von der Fahrart her sind wir quasi Trailsucher.
Und trotz dem recht großen Altersunterschied kommt jeder bei uns auf seine Kosten.
MfG Daniel


----------



## malben (30. Dezember 2014)

Na dann lasst uns doch mal ne Runde zusammen Biken. Da lässt sich ab dem 05.01.2015 doch bestimmt was einrichten. Oder?


----------



## leddi95 (30. Dezember 2014)

Bestimmt.
Ab dem 5.1. fängt ein Teil der Gruppe wieder zu arbeiten an, aber können uns da ja auch kurzfristig vereinbaren.


----------



## malben (30. Dezember 2014)

Denke ich auch. Ich hab noch bis zum 11.01.2015 Urlaub, sollte wenn das Wetter mitmacht möglich sein.


----------



## devnull (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
Bin aus Blickweiler, Ü40, Ganzjahresfahrer und in der letzten Zeit fast nur noch alleine unterwegs.
Fahre daher mehr Touren als technische Trails.
Bin gerne mit dabei...

Gruss
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leddi95 (31. Dezember 2014)

Super.
Schade, dass man sich zuvor, trotz dem kleinen Dorf, noch nicht übern Weg gefahren ist.


----------



## malben (31. Dezember 2014)

Genau so sieht's aus. Peter Lang und ich wohnen auch nur 2 Straße auseinander und es darf ein "Bergauf-Rennen" per Garmin Rangliste und die Nikolaustour bei Activebike 2014 um sich kennenzulernen.
Und genau aus diesem Grund ist dieser Thread entstanden. Also lasst und BIKEN


----------



## leddi95 (31. Dezember 2014)

Habe am Wochenende Zeit.


----------



## malben (31. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag 04.01.2015, gegen 13 Uhr? Sofern das Wetter mit spielt --> ohne Regen. könnte ich evtl. auch einrichten.


----------



## leddi95 (1. Januar 2015)

Ja, dürfte klar gehen.
Treffpunkt Blieskastel nochmal?

Frohes Neues an alle noch.


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2015)

Gerne. Wo? Sonnenhof, FFW gegenüber Lidl? am alten Bahnhof? Kann auch früher als 13 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leddi95 (1. Januar 2015)

Muss ich mal bei den anderen noch nachfragen.
Whatsapp oder etwas ähnliches vorhanden? Da ich hier nicht viel aktiv bin normalerweise.


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2015)

WhatsApp hab ich. Können wir ja dann Sonntag mal bereden. 

Also bleibt die Uhrzeit oder sollen wir früher und Treffpunkt wäre dann wo in Blieskastel? 

Mitbiker/Innen weiterhin willkommen.


----------



## devnull (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues auch von mir.
Leider kann ich am Sonntag wegen einer Erkältung nicht dabei sein.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2015)

vor lauter, lauter...
Natürlich auch von mir Alles Gute, viel Gesundheit und Erfolg im neuen Jahr.

@devnull dann kurier dich aus. Das Jahr ist noch JUNG


----------



## leddi95 (2. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung.
12 Uhr am alten Bahnhof?


----------



## malben (2. Januar 2015)

Alles klar.  12 Uhr passt. Aber das Wetter MUSS deutlich trockener sein als heute.


----------



## leddi95 (4. Januar 2015)

Also heute steht fest? Oder zu nass?


----------



## malben (4. Januar 2015)

Wir können gerne fahren. Regnet ja nicht.  Der rest ist egal.


----------



## leddi95 (4. Januar 2015)

Einer von der Truppe kommt noch mit. Also 3 sind wir auf jeden Fall. 
Den anderen versuch ich noch zu überreden.

Also wer noch mit möchte:  12:00 Uhr am alten Bahnhof in Blieskastel


----------



## malben (4. Januar 2015)

leddi95 schrieb:


> (...)Also wer noch mit möchte:  12:00 Uhr am alten Bahnhof in Blieskastel



so siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (4. Januar 2015)

heute ne schöne Tour mit ein paar Trails abgespult. Unterm Strich kamen rund 30 km mit 482 Hm in 2:30 Std raus.

mit Biker/Innen sind gerne willkommen. Weitere Info's hier im Forum


----------



## malben (14. Januar 2015)

So, nach der Regenpause wollte ich morgen nochmal ne Runde Biken. Startzeit  zw. 16:30 -16:45 H. Je nachdem wie ich aus der Fa. raus komme.  Also Beleuchtung  nicht vergessen.
Wer mitfahren möchte  kann / darf / sollte sich hier  melden.

Treffpunkt alter Bahnhof  in Blk

Edit 15.01.15: sollte es heute am späten Nachmittag regnen, fällt die Tour aus.

Edit 15.01.15: 16:45 schaff  ich nicht. Bin noch arbeitstechnisch unterwegs.


----------



## malben (15. Januar 2015)

Wer ist denn Wann unterwegs? Geht, je nach Wetter, am frühen Sonntag nachmittag was?


----------



## leddi95 (15. Januar 2015)

Sonntag Nachmittag ist bei mir schlecht.
Kommende Woche hab ich früh nachmittags Zeit.


----------



## malben (18. Januar 2015)

Wäre eine  Tour am Dienstag, 20.01. möglich?  Ich kann frühestens ab 16:30h


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich kann am Dienstag definitiv nicht. Da bekomm ich die Platte von meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch rausgemacht. Schätze mal daß ich dann ein paar Tage aussetzen muss.


----------



## leddi95 (18. Januar 2015)

Muss auch schauen wie es die Woche passt, bekam heute noch eine paar Dinge zum Erledigen.
Aber der andere der letztens mit war, hat mich auch gefragt für die Woche zu biken.
Melde mich morgen übers Handy mal.


----------



## malben (12. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute. Falls ihr es noch nicht gelesen habt: am 21.02.15 findet in Homburg die [email protected] statt. Ist von euch jmd mit dabei?


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
hab am Sonntag vor die 80km bei der CTF in Bexbach zu fahren. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (11. Juni 2015)

der TUS Peterberg bietet am 25.07.2015 geführte Trailtouren rund um den Schaumberg an. Start /Ziel ist Tholey-Hasborn.
es gibt 3 Strecken 34 / 40/ 45 km.
http://www.tuspeterberg.de/einladung-zur-3-singeltrail-tour-2015/


----------



## Peter Lang (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hab grad gesehendaß sich vier Leute aus Blieskastel beim Erbeskopfmarathon angemeldet haben. Einer davon bin ich, ist von den anderen drei jemand hier aktiv?


----------



## malben (4. Juli 2015)

Sonntag, 12.07. CTF Püttlingen. Start ab 8 Uhr am Jungenwald. 

Info
CTF der RV weiße Rose 1895 e.V Püttlingen

Es erwartet Euch eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit tiefen
Ein-und weiten Ausblicken auf das schöne Köllertal und seinem Wahrzeichen "Monte Schlacko"

CTF - Strecken (ausgeschildert) :

26 Km mit 480 Höhenmeter. 
52 Km mit 960 Höhenmeter ( 2 Runden )

Geführte Strecken Abfahrt 9:00 Uhr:

15 km gemütliches Biken für Anfänger
50 km mit ca. 980 Höhenmeter für Trail erfahrene Mountainbiker.


Ist jemand dabei?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## malben (21. September 2015)

letzten Sonntag mal ne kleine Trailtour zw. Blieskastel und Kirkel gemacht. Dabei ist dieser Kurzfilm entstanden. 
(Player auf 720HD ) viel Spass


----------



## malben (21. September 2015)

am 10.10. findet der Wasi wieder statt, vllt  sieht man sich ja...


----------



## malben (26. September 2015)

heute morgen war ich mal wieder im Kirklerwald unterwegs...
dazu mal ne Frage: Welcher RADONaut fuhr heute morgen kurz vor 12 Uhr am Waldklassenzimmer an mir vorbei?
War ein RADON Slide 150, dem Farbmuster nach aus 2014 (150WL?). Der Biker trug nen dunklen Helm und ne Blau Softshelljacke.
Er kam aus der Richtung des Rehbrünnchens hoch und fuhr links weiter zum Geologischen Lehrpfad. Danach trennten sich unsere Wege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (28. September 2015)

n'abend... ich werde am Mittwoch (30.09.2015) gegen 16 / 16:30 Uhr wieder zu ner Feierabendrunde starten. 
Falls interesse besteht, bitte melden... 

edit: die Startzeit ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt


----------



## punki69 (1. Oktober 2015)

...hi malben,nächste woche hab ich urlaub würd gerne mal mitbiken,gruß punki


----------



## malben (1. Oktober 2015)

@punki69: sollten wir hinbekommen...


----------



## malben (28. Oktober 2015)

Bin morgen an ca. 16 Uhr im Kirkler und Lautzkircher Wald unterwegs. Falls wer Interesse hat...


----------



## punki69 (29. Oktober 2015)

....hab leider ne 10 std.schicht,viel spaß....


----------



## thk0106 (11. März 2016)

Melde mich auch mal aus Blieskastel. Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. März 2016)

pass morgen bei deinem lehrgang gudd auf......


----------



## thk0106 (11. März 2016)

...auf? 

Zur Chirurgie ist es ja nicht weit. Wir vertrauen da einfach mal Pascal ^^


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. März 2016)

Ich denke wir kommen (mit ca. 40 Bikern) auch mal am alten Sportplatz vorbei und kreisen um die Hütschen


----------



## malben (11. März 2016)

Da sehen wir uns ja morgen. Aktuell sind 50 (!!) BIKER/Innen angemeldet. 
Das wird ein gaudi.
Fährt wer morgen früh mit dem Bike nach HOM anstatt mir dem Auto? 
Könnten dann zusammen zum Stadion Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. März 2016)

Von Gestern, schön war es.


----------



## neolytian (13. März 2016)

Hallo an meine Mit-Blieskasteler, 

Ich war länger nicht mehr im Forum aktiv und habe mich nach viel zu langer Pause wieder aus meinen Drahtesel geschwungen. 

Heute ist mir leider bei meiner Tour Richtung Franzosenberg und Hamster (Downhill) Pfad aufgefallen, wie hier der Forst mal wieder gewütet hat. Die komplette Anfahrt zum Hamster Downhill ist nicht mehr zu finden und der untere Teil vom Hamsterpfad ist von schweren Maschinen komplett aufgewühlt. 

Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Saarforst wohl die Strecken abfährt. Mir kam es so vor als ob auch die Singletrails besonders begutachtet werden. 

Ist euch ähnliches bekannt? 

Gruß N.


----------



## Kero81 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ab dem 11.7. in Blieskastel auf Montage für 2 Wochen und nehme mein Enduro Bike (Propain Tyee) mit. Gibts hier noch eine Gruppe um mich anzuschliessen?! Ich kenne mich kein bissl bei euch aus und würde mich über ein paar Locals freuen. Werde Mo-Do bis ca. 17:30 arbeiten und hätte danach natürlich Lust zu Biken. Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet. =)


----------



## malben (30. Juni 2016)

Ne Gruppe als solche nicht. Dienstags gibt's  nen treff beim nem Bike laden,  wo ab 19 Uhr gefahren wird.
Würde mich auch anbieten mit Dir ne Runde zu Biken. Einfach hier oder per PN melden.


----------



## punki69 (1. Juli 2016)

...donnerstags fährt der ottweiler flowtrail seine touren!!!!


----------



## Kero81 (1. Juli 2016)

Ottweiler wäre natürlich richtig Geil! Wie siehts denn mit dem Flowtrail aus, wegen Sturmschäden? Ich muß schauen, wir fahren Donnerstag schon wieder nach Hause (Trier). Sollten die Ferienwohnungen allerdings auch übers Wochenende angemietet sein, könnte ich mir vorstellen da zu bleiben. Muß ich aber mit meinem Chef abklären. :-D


----------



## punki69 (2. Juli 2016)

heute ist ab 13 uhr dort shuttle
betrieb,am flowtrail!!!!
am 23.07.ist der nächste shuttle-betrieb....


----------



## Kero81 (2. Juli 2016)

Also is der Flowtrail wieder komplett befahrbar?!


----------



## punki69 (2. Juli 2016)

ja!waren keine sturmschäden,war nur total zugewachsen,wenn du auf die offizielle seite gehst,siehst du es(ampel auf grün).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (23. Juli 2016)

Heute nochmal die Kirkeler Trails unsicher gemacht. Auf dem Schmetterling liegen zwei "kleine Stämmchen" quer. Zwingen leider zum Absteigen... Ansonsten trotz feuchtem Untergrund ne Menge Spaß gehabt.


----------



## punki69 (24. Juli 2016)

bin heute von völklingen nach wiebelkirchen gefahren,trails waren super.bin den haldenweg und einige andere trails gefahren,3,5std.reine fahrzeit,...geilo!!!
gruß punki


----------



## malben (20. November 2016)

Am 27.11. Richtet der RV Blitz Oberbexbach wieder Ihre Adventstour aus. Start 11 Uhr am Sportheim.
Es gibt 3 Gruppen (Einteiger / Hobby / Sport). Streckenlänge  max. 2,5 std. Danach Verpflegung im Sportheim.

http://www.rv-blitz-oberbexbach.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## punki69 (7. Dezember 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1804083543163219/


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Dezember 2016)

schöne Tour  bisschen kurz durch diverse Defekte aber coole Runde.
Wir mussten zwar gleich nach der Tour noch weg, das holen wir aber beim nächsten mal nach.


----------



## XeXoN (9. Juni 2017)

Moin, sind noch ein paar leute in Blk und umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (9. Juni 2017)

Sofern es meine Zeit zulässt, ja


----------



## Peter Lang (9. Juni 2017)

Bin auch noch hier unterwegs


----------



## malben (11. Juni 2017)

Bin ebenfalls aus Blk...


----------

